# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Hoe lang blijven bijwerkingen na afkicken??

## Gies

Hallo Allemaal, 

Ik ben nu ongeveer 4 weken gestopt met paroxetine, na langzaam te hebben af gebouwd. 
Weet iemand van jullie hoe lang de bijverschijnselen ongeveer in mijn lichaam blijven? En of ik vanzelf weer ga afvallen nu ik gestopt ben? Ik ben 10 kg bijgekomen en hoewel het voor het 'goede doel' was, wil ik wel heel graag van af. Ik heb mijn eetlust door de paroxetine verloren en ben toch zoveel aangekomen. Mijn eetlust is nog steeds niet in orde, dus ik vind het maar vreemd. Soms word ik een beetje moedeloos van al die bijwerkingen die ik van de medicatie heb gekregen.. moet doorblijven zetten, maar als ik een idee heb van hoelang het nog ongeveer gaat duren, dan geeft me dat weer een beetje moed  :Smile:  

liefs, Gies

----------


## Agnes574

Dat is helaas een moeilijke vraag...dat verschilt van persoon tot persoon nl!
Hou gewoon moed,zolang je oorspronkelijke klachten niet terugkeren ben je zéker goed bezig!

Sterkte!!
Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## gabry

Hoi Gies,

Helaas is dat en heel vervelende bijwerking maar VAN HARTE GEFELICITEERD dat je van de paroxitine verlost bent!
Well done!!!

Ik heb hetzelfde probleem als jij, ook ik ben ruim 25 kilo aangekomen.
Omdat antidepressiva werkt op je hormoonhuishouding ook wel HBA (hypofyse-bijnier-as) genoemd, deze hormonen en klieren regelen o.a. de opname van vetten, omdat AD erop gericht is dat gedeelte van de hersenen te veranderen zul je begrijpen dat het een puinhoop is in de afgifte van seintjes in je hersenen, helaas is het zo dat de paroxitine nog tot 6 maanden in je lichaam en systeem kan blijven zitten.
Hoe lang heb je paroxitine gebruikt?

Ik ben zelf bijna klaar met afbouwen en wil dan ook gaan sporten en versneld iets aan dat overgewicht gaan doen, ik heb zelf ook geen honger dus ik weet heel goed hoe frustrerend dit is.

Heb geduld!!! Het komt echt goed, al duurt het langer dan je hoopte, ik had zelf ook gehoopt dat ik al tijdens het afbouwen gewicht zou gaan verliezen, helaas, helaas...

Maar vergeet 1 ding niet: De veroorzaker heb je UITGESCHAKELD!!!

BRAVO!!
Liefs Gabry

----------


## dutchlely

Hallo

----------


## dutchlely

Hallo
Ben nu zelf 7 maanden gestopt met paroxetine,na 3 jaar gebruik.Geestelijk gaat het prima maar heb dagen met veelspierpijn en hoofdpijn.Dus stoppen is pas werkelijk na 1 jaar denk ik,maar succes en zet door

----------


## kaatjekakel

Gies,

Ik ben na het stoppen met paroxetine water gaan drinken en twee keer in de week gaan sporten. Drie maal daags eten, met tussendoortjes, en daar gingen de kilo's.

Succes!

Helaas ben ik zelf na 7 jaar niets wel weer aan de AD, maar nu aan een andere.

----------


## gabry

@kaatjekakel

Hoi, ik wil je graag vragen hoe lang het heeft geduurd nadat je bent gestopt, toen je af ging vallen, ik ben zelf over 8 weken klaar, en heb me gister ingeschreven bij de sportschool, ik ben ook 25 kilo aangekomen, en wordt helemaal blij als ik dit van jou lees!

Ik ben benieuwd naar je reactie!
Groet Gabry

----------


## kaatjekakel

Daar vraag je me wat, dat weet ik niet meer... sorry. Maar ben met dit patroon wel meer dan 15 kilo afgevallen. Dus... succes. Vervelend is, dat nu ik weer AD slik, de weegschaal niet meer mijn grootste vriend is.

----------


## gabry

Nee de weegschaal is ook al 10 jaar niet mijn grootste vriend, ik hoop voor je dat je deze keer minder aankomt met deze AD!!
Ik ben nu de tweede week bezig met sporten, vorige week 3 keer geweest en deze week alweer 2 keer, ik ben zo huiverig voor de weegschaal dat ik me zelden weeg, het kan namelijk heel erg tegenvallen wat je op dat moment ziet!

Hoe dan ook veel succes!! En bedankt voor je reactie.
Groet Gabry

----------

